# Toffee 12 month old blue mitted female ragdolls seeks new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Toffee is looking for a family who have the time and commitment that a young Ragdoll needs. She is not used to living with children, other cats or dogs, so we are seeking a quiet, pet free, child free home, where she will receive the attention she needs. She is a happy, playful Ragdoll, but she seems to prefer men to ladies. She needs an indoor home. For more information, please click on the link Ragdolls Seeking New Families
if you are interested in her please fill in our on line form here.
UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how gorgeous, i hope she gets a home soon, adorable,


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I would have her in a pinch, but unfortuantely have dogs.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

She is still looking for her forever home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

going to her new home Sunday


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Fantastic news! She is one very pretty young lady!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Great to hear she has found her forever home, she looks like my Baloo but he is a Birman, great news.


----------

